# Rise Of Evil



## Florian Linckus

I'm baaaaack 

just listen and tell me you comments of it 

In style of Filmmusic for Big Orchestra,

http://www.florianlinckus.com/RiseOfEvil.mp3

greetz,

FL


----------



## godzillaviolist

Florian Linckus said:


> I'm baaaaack
> 
> just listen and tell me you comments of it
> 
> In style of Filmmusic for Big Orchestra,
> 
> http://www.florianlinckus.com/RiseOfEvil.mp3
> 
> greetz,
> 
> FL


----------



## Florian Linckus

little bit more constructive would be nice my friend


----------



## godzillaviolist

Florian Linckus said:


> little bit more constructive would be nice my friend


What? It's simple: you are using this forum as a place to advertise your own works. And you never go any any threads but threads about yourself. It's called spamming. Now participate in some threads that aren't ads for your own works, and maybe I'll give them a listen.


----------



## Florian Linckus

So whats wrong with that? i came here to become critics, to get better one day. don't you understand?

i will post in other thread when i find some interesting


----------



## godzillaviolist

Florian Linckus said:


> So whats wrong with that? i came here to become critics, to get better one day. don't you understand?
> 
> i will post in other thread when i find some interesting


So you only find yourself interesting?


----------



## Florian Linckus

No, absolutely wrong!

I never said that!?

But i'm here to become critics, so whats wrong with that?


----------



## godzillaviolist

*Spammer chat*



Florian Linckus said:


> No, absolutely wrong!
> 
> I never said that!?
> 
> But i'm here to become critics, so whats wrong with that?


 You're a composer; you make your living by your compsitions. How do you get people to know about your compositions? You go to a place where people who like classical music are likely to be. Like a classical music forum  
I know everyone has got to make a living somehow, and being a composer is certainly not lucrative, but it's quite obvious what you are doing. 
Next you're going to say how you know a great way we can save on Car insurance, right? 

PS: There is a remote possibility that you are not a spammer, but only someone with a massive ego problem would start so many threads about themself!


----------



## Florian Linckus

I think in our World you must have an ego to come along, without you will go down as sooner as you can think about it, 

but whatever, i will post thread about other things in the future, so...


----------

